# dijiste/dijistes



## gramatica

Hola a todos:

"Que dijiste?" es lo correcto, no? "Que dijistes?" es slang?

Gracias


----------



## Soy Yo

No es exactamente slang pero es un uso coloquial (quizás regional), "no standard."  La forma correcta es "dijiste" ...como  has dicho.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias


----------



## LaFilleDeTesReves

"dijiste" es el pretérito de "decir" para "tu", y si alguien dice "dijistes" puede ser una diferencia causada por un dialecto diferente.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a los dos


----------



## Jellby

Yo no considero "dijistes" como una forma dialectal o no estándar, sino como un error (frecuente, pero error), del mismo estilo que decir "habían dos coches" o "se los agradezco". Puede que se dé más en ciertas regiones, pero no me parece aceptable.


----------



## Soy Yo

En el Siglo de Oro, la forma dijistes lo usaban los escritores cultos, pero se usaba con "vosotros" y "vos":

Antonio de Guevara _(Reloj de príncipes_)_:_ "más pena os darán las palabras malas que *dijistes*, que no aquel a quien las *dijistes*"

Cervantes (_El Quijote_): -Pues, en tanto que subimos a caballo -dijo don Quijote-, bien podéis decirme si soy yo aquel don Quijote que *dijistes *haber vencido.

¿Una forma arcáica que hoy día sólo se oye en ciertos dialectos?


estándar - Que sirve como tipo, modelo, norma, patrón o referencia.
no - estándar - Que *no* sirve como tipo, modelo, norma, patrón o referencia.


----------



## AmstelCee

Puede ser una forma arcaica; pero también puede ser un "error" que cometemos mucho los gallegos al hablar en español, puesto que esta forma verbal en gallego si termina en -s, en gallego diríamos "que dixestes" por lo tanto al hablar en español solemos decir "que dijistes" ... es más por la costumbre de hablar el gallego que por el desconocimiento de como se dice en español. Este error es típico entre los gallego-hablantes, al igual que el uso incorrecto de las formas compuestas de los verbos al hablar español, puesto que en gallego no existen las formas compuestas. 

Un saludo


----------



## ILT

Mira, la verdad es que si consultas la conjugación del verbo, aparecerá dijiste pero nunca dijistes, porque es incorrecta. Te recomiendo que leas este hilo, te puede ayudar mucho 

Dice la RAE:
dije
*dijiste*
dijo
dijimos
dijiste*i*s / dijeron
dijeron

Saludos

ILT


----------



## fizzy_soda

I love translating said:


> Mira, la verdad es que si consultas la conjugación del verbo, aparecerá dijiste pero nunca dijistes, porque es incorrecta. Te recomiendo que leas este hilo, te puede ayudar mucho
> 
> Dice la RAE:
> dije
> *dijiste*
> dijo
> dijimos
> dijiste*i*s / dijeron
> dijeron
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT


 
No me gusta mucho la palabra incorrecta, jeje. Si un grupo de gente habla así, ¿como puede ser incorrecto *dijistes*? De un punto gramatical de vista, sí... pero lingüisticamente, está bien dicho (depende de la región, claro). 

Enseño la conversación inglesa en Madrid, y siempre mis estudiantes dicen cosas super formales (por sus profesores anteriores) que nunca diría yo. Preferiría hablar como mis amigos españoles en vez de hablar como un libro, pero se debe aprender el "estándar" primero, supongo.

(Por favor, corrígeme si cometo algún error. ) 

Mientras estudiaba español en mi país, nunca oí de *vos *en la clase. Es como si nadie hablara en ello. Pero claro que sí, hay muchísima gente que habla en vos.


----------



## Magmod

gramatica said:


> "Que dijiste?" es lo correcto, no?


Claro.

 Me parece que en todos los casos de conjugación para el *tú* de  los verbos españoles acaban en la *s* para presente, imperfecto, futuro, subjuntivo etc. pero *no* para el pretérito. Y por eso mucha gente comete este error de: dijestes, tuvistes etc


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## lazarus1907

fizzy_soda said:


> No me gusta*n* mucho la*s* palabra incorrecta*s*, jeje. Si un grupo de gente habla así, ¿c*ó*mo puede ser incorrecto *dijistes*? De*sde* un punto gramatical de vista, sí... pero lingü*í*sticamente, está bien dicho (depende de la región, claro).
> 
> Enseño la conversación inglesa en Madrid, y siempre mis estudiantes dicen cosas super formales (por sus profesores anteriores) que nunca diría yo. Preferiría hablar como mis amigos españoles en vez de hablar como un libro, pero se debe aprender el "estándar" primero, supongo.
> 
> (Por favor, corrígeme si cometo algún error. )
> 
> Mientras estudiaba español en mi país, nunca oí de *vos *en la clase. Es como si nadie hablara en ello. Pero claro que sí, hay muchísima gente que habla en vos.


----------



## fizzy_soda

Gracias! Jeje.

Yo quería decir que no me gusta la palabra "incorrecto"


----------



## joewild

Perdón pero eso de usar antiguamente la palabra dijistes con vosotros no creo reconocer, disculpen si me equivoco pero lo correcto sería *dijisteis y no **dijistes* que es una palabre que no existe.


----------



## joewild

Ups, la palabra *palabre* tampoco existe, jajajajaj


----------



## Soy Yo

joewild said:


> Perdón pero eso de usar antiguamente la palabra dijistes con vosotros no creo reconocer, disculpen si me equivoco pero lo correcto sería *dijisteis y no **dijistes* que es una palabre que no existe.


 
Es subjuntivo del sustantivo "palabra"... de un dialecto en que los sustantivos tienen modo sustantival....


----------



## Jellby

fizzy_soda said:


> No me gusta mucho la palabra incorrecta, jeje. Si un grupo de gente habla así, ¿como puede ser incorrecto *dijistes*? De un punto gramatical de vista, sí... pero lingüisticamente, está bien dicho (depende de la región, claro).



Porque en algún punto hay que poner el límite. Si no, llegamos a la conclusión de que "todo vale", y cuando yo me ponga a hablar en chino (idioma en el que sólo sé decir "hola"), ¿quién podrá decirme que lo hago mal?, si yo lo digo así es correcto, ¿no?


----------



## fizzy_soda

Jellby said:


> Porque en algún punto hay que poner el límite. Si no, llegamos a la conclusión de que "todo vale", y cuando yo me ponga a hablar en chino (idioma en el que sólo sé decir "hola"), ¿quién podrá decirme que lo hago mal?, si yo lo digo así es correcto, ¿no?


 
Como he dicho, si dices algo en chino que nadie ha dicho antes, y es alguna construcción que tú has creado, eso no vale. Soy de la región de los EE.UU. donde la gente dice "y'all" y descriptivamente (lingüísticamente) si alguien de otra región viene a mi ciudad, por ejemplo, y dice otro pronombre, por ejemplo youins, no es correcto gramáticamente hablando de mi región. Hay mucha gente que la usa (y hay mucha gente que usa el pronombre estándar en la misma región, claro), entonces ¿cómo puede ser incorrecto?


----------



## jmx

Jellby said:


> Porque en algún punto hay que poner el límite. Si no, llegamos a la conclusión de que "todo vale", y cuando yo me ponga a hablar en chino (idioma en el que sólo sé decir "hola"), ¿quién podrá decirme que lo hago mal?, si yo lo digo así es correcto, ¿no?


Ya estamos. Tu chino es incorrecto porque no eres ni nativo de ese idioma, ni tampoco un niño pequeño. Parece mentira que haya que repetir esto.  


AmstelCee said:


> Este error es típico entre los gallego-hablantes, ...


Según los testimonios en estos foros que recuerdo ahora mismo, el "dijistes" se usa como mínimo en : Aragón, Zamora, Badajoz, Argentina, Venezuela y México. De hecho todavía nadie ha dicho "en mi región nadie dice eso nunca". Muy _regional_, por tanto, no es...


----------



## San

jmartins said:


> Ya estamos. Tu chino es incorrecto porque no eres ni nativo de ese idioma, ni tampoco un niño pequeño. Parece mentira que haya que repetir esto.
> Según los testimonios en estos foros que recuerdo ahora mismo, el "dijistes" se usa como mínimo en : Aragón, Zamora, Badajoz, Argentina, Venezuela y México. De hecho todavía nadie ha dicho "en mi región nadie dice eso nunca". Muy _regional_, por tanto, no es...



Estoy de acuerdo en que no parece ser algo regional, sino un error que existe en todas partes, al menos en España. En Andalucía también se oye mucho (no la ese, claro, sino la aspiración que aquí se usa en en su lugar: dihihteh)

Saludos.


----------



## Cuchura

*Gramática:*
Soy de Venezuela, y en las regiones del interior de mi país la gente usa *dijistes*, *hicistes*, etc. En colombia la gente también habla así. Considero que es un grave error gramatical. Se dice *hiciste*, el *te* viene de *tú,* por lo tanto no es correcto agregar la *s* al final. La gente no sabe que eso es un error porque toda su vida ha hablado así, por lo tanto es muy difícil erradicarlo de la forma de hablar de las personas. Este caso es igual que hay gente que dice *estábanos* y *veníanos* en vez de *estábamos* y *veníamos*. Así hablan la mayoría de la gente que vive en zonas rurales.
Lo importante es que aprendas a hablar español correcto y que también conozcas otras formas coloquiales en las que habla la gente.
Saludos,


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## laczara

Hola a todos.

Una puntualización:

DIJISTES es obviamente incorrecto, fizzy_soda, aunque a tí no te guste la palabra; y seguiría siendo incorrecto aunque lo usase toda Galicia. La razón es sencilla, y es que el español no es de nadie sino que se ciñe a las reglas que hoy por hoy rigen por virtud de la Real Academia de la lengua.

Pero más aún:

¿Qué dijiste? *también es incorrecto*, cuando menos en la inmensa mayoría de las veces en las que un gallego lo pronuncia. ¿Por qué? Pues porque se refiere a algo que el interlocutor acaba de decir. Por lo tanto la acción ha tenido lugar muy probablemente durante el día de hoy, y ello implica que la forma verbal usada no es la apropiada.

Osea: se dice "¿Qué dijiste?" donde debería decirse "¿Qué has dicho?".

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## susantash

laczara said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Una puntualización:
> 
> DIJISTES es obviamente incorrecto, fizzy_soda, aunque a tí no te guste la palabra; y seguiría siendo incorrecto aunque lo usase toda Galicia. La razón es sencilla, y es que el español no es de nadie sino que se ciñe a las reglas que hoy por hoy rigen por virtud de la Real Academia de la lengua.
> 
> Pero más aún:
> 
> ¿Qué dijiste? *también es incorrecto*, cuando menos en la inmensa mayoría de las veces en las que un gallego lo pronuncia. ¿Por qué? Pues porque se refiere a algo que el interlocutor acaba de decir. Por lo tanto la acción ha tenido lugar muy probablemente durante el día de hoy, y ello implica que la forma verbal usada no es la apropiada.
> 
> Osea: se dice "¿Qué dijiste?" donde debería decirse "¿Qué has dicho?".
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Discúlpame Laczara pero debo discrepar con eso de que el Español se ciñe a las reglas que dicta la Real Academia. La real Academia misma cambia sus reglas de acuerdo al uso predominante entre los hablantes nativos de la lengua. Creo que la gramática de la Real Academia seguramente es una gramática descriptiva y no prescriptiva. 
Con respecto a si "qué dijiste?" es un error o no, me parece que ni siquiera debería hablarse de error sino de uso acostumbrado en el contexto regional y situacional. Así por ejemplo en Uruguay, sonaría muy extraño y fuera de lugar que alguien dijera "qué has dicho?" 
Con respecto a si "qué dijistes?" es un error, debo decir que no es un "error" sino que simplemente no es la forma estándar y que si se lo usara en un contexto formal sería inadecuado.
Este fenómeno del uso de "s" en la 2da. persona del singular en pretérito perfecto simple tiene su explicación en el proceso de regularización y analogía; el principal motor del cambio linguístico. El hablante tiende a regularizar lo que es distinto, y ¿cómo lo hace? Siguiendo la regla de los demás casos. Así por ejemplo tenemos, "tú hace*s*" "tú hacía*s*", "Tú mira*s*", "Tú miraba*s*", etc. Entonces nos encontramos con la irregularidad "Tú miraste", "tú hiciste" y, ¿que hacemos? regularizamos la irregularidad y seguimos como veníamos. "tú hiciste*s*", "tú miraste*s*", "tú dijiste*s*" 
Sin embargo debo decir que esta forma por lo menos acá en el Uruguay está estigmatizada.


----------



## Soy Yo

joewild said:


> Perdón pero eso de usar antiguamente la palabra dijistes con vosotros no creo reconocer, disculpen si me equivoco pero lo correcto sería *dijisteis y no **dijistes* que es una palabre que no existe.


 

Pero si lo copié directamente de los libros citados  Trato simplemente de decir que la _forma_ *existía*... y los ejemplos que he citado, aunque representan formas arcaicas, supongo que en los días de Quevedo y Cervantes no se consideraban "incorrectos" puesto que ¿quiénes más cultos que ellos hablaban/escribían en aquel siglo de oro? Lo correcto *hoy* son _dijisteis_ y _dijiste_ pero _dijistes _tiene que haberse derivado de algo...y ese algo quizás sea una forma arcaica no incorrecta que se usaba con _vos _o _vosotros_.


----------



## laczara

susantash said:


> Discúlpame Laczara pero debo discrepar con eso de que el Español se ciñe a las reglas que dicta la Real Academia. La real Academia misma cambia sus reglas de acuerdo al uso predominante entre los hablantes nativos de la lengua. Creo que la gramática de la Real Academia seguramente es una gramática descriptiva y no prescriptiva.
> Con respecto a si "qué dijiste?" es un error o no, me parece que ni siquiera debería hablarse de error sino de uso acostumbrado en el contexto regional y situacional. Así por ejemplo en Uruguay, sonaría muy extraño y fuera de lugar que alguien dijera "qué has dicho?"
> Con respecto a si "qué dijistes?" es un error, debo decir que no es un "error" sino que simplemente no es la forma estándar y que si se lo usara en un contexto formal sería inadecuado.
> Este fenómeno del uso de "s" en la 2da. persona del singular en pretérito perfecto simple tiene su explicación en el proceso de regularización y analogía; el principal motor del cambio linguístico. El hablante tiende a regularizar lo que es distinto, y ¿cómo lo hace? Siguiendo la regla de los demás casos. Así por ejemplo tenemos, "tú hace*s*" "tú hacía*s*", "Tú mira*s*", "Tú miraba*s*", etc. Entonces nos encontramos con la irregularidad "Tú miraste", "tú hiciste" y, ¿que hacemos? regularizamos la irregularidad y seguimos como veníamos. "tú hiciste*s*", "tú miraste*s*", "tú dijiste*s*"
> Sin embargo debo decir que esta forma por lo menos acá en el Uruguay está estigmatizada.


----------



## laczara

Lo siento pero debo reafirmarme punto por punto en lo dicho.

Un idioma no es de nadie, ni mucho menos de parte de los que lo usan, ni aunque sea una nación entera la que lo hace. 

La Academia es quien marca las reglas. También es quien tiene potestad para cambiarlas, y de hecho *de vez en cuando* admite como también aceptadas otras formas de expresión, generalmente de más pobre significado que la anterior, y de manera muy esporádica. 

Y el lenguaje es por lo tanto el que es, no aquello que se va cambiando sobre la marcha (por mor de cualquiera) sino aquello que nos permite entender a un mexicano actual y también a un argentino del siglo XVIII.

La RAE se ha mantenido independiente desde siempre, incluso frente a Franco, y ellos dicen si algo es o no correcto. Y punto. Esto no es opinable (sobre todo en cuanto a gramática), por la sencilla razón de que un lenguaje no es más que un código de comunicación, una norma a defender en común. 

Si cambias la norma, dejaremos de entendernos.

Si en otros países suena raro ¿Qué has dicho?, imagínate cómo me suena a mi el ¿Qué dijiste? Ahora yo te pregunto:

¿Quién debe cambiarlo?

Opcion 1: Tú: te entenderás con quien se esfuerza por dominar el español.
Opción 2: Yo: La mitad delas formas verbales (todas las compuestas) pierden sentido, y el idioma precisión.
Opción 3: Ninguno de los dos. Lástima (¿o no te parece una lástima?).

Lo que frecuentemente se denomina forma no estandar, a menudo es una catástrofe para nuestra idioma, en forma de incorrección.

El español es uno, sobre todo en cuanto a ortografía y a gramática. Evidentemente en cuanto a vocabulario, ahí si que la riqueza de todos los hispanohablantes sale reforzada por los diferentes usos en cada país (siempre que se entiendan ambos). 

Pero jamás  aceptaré que "quitar una foto" con el sentido de hacer, tomar o sacar una fotografía sea correcto. No lo es, y nunca lo será. Y es un grave error que empobrece nuestra lengua.

Saludos.


----------



## Chalon

Jellby said:


> Yo no considero "dijistes" como una forma dialectal o no estándar, sino como un error (frecuente, pero error), del mismo estilo que decir "habían dos coches" o "se los agradezco". Puede que se dé más en ciertas regiones, pero no me parece aceptable.



¿Qué tiene de malo "habían dos coches"? :S


----------



## Argónida

laczara said:


> Lo siento pero debo reafirmarme punto por punto en lo dicho.
> 
> Un idioma no es de nadie, ni mucho menos de parte de los que lo usan, ni aunque sea una nación entera la que lo hace   .
> 
> La Academia es quien marca las reglas  . También es quien tiene potestad para cambiarlas, y de hecho *de vez en cuando* admite como también aceptadas otras formas de expresión, generalmente de más pobre significado que la anterior, y de manera muy esporádica.
> 
> Y el lenguaje es por lo tanto el que es, no aquello que se va cambiando sobre la marcha    (por mor de cualquiera) sino aquello que nos permite entender a un mexicano actual y también a un argentino del siglo XVIII.
> 
> La RAE se ha mantenido independiente desde siempre, incluso frente a Franco, y ellos dicen si algo es o no correcto. Y punto. Esto no es opinable     (sobre todo en cuanto a gramática), por la sencilla razón de que un lenguaje no es más que un código de comunicación, una norma a defender en común.
> 
> Si cambias la norma, dejaremos de entendernos.
> 
> Si en otros países suena raro ¿Qué has dicho?, imagínate cómo me suena a mi el ¿Qué dijiste? Ahora yo te pregunto:
> 
> ¿Quién debe cambiarlo?
> 
> Opcion 1: Tú: te entenderás con quien se esfuerza por dominar el español.
> Opción 2: Yo: La mitad delas formas verbales (todas las compuestas) pierden sentido, y el idioma precisión.
> Opción 3: Ninguno de los dos. Lástima (¿o no te parece una lástima?).
> 
> Lo que frecuentemente se denomina forma no estandar, a menudo es una catástrofe para nuestra idioma  , en forma de incorrección.
> 
> El español es uno, sobre todo en cuanto a ortografía y a gramática. Evidentemente en cuanto a vocabulario, ahí si que la riqueza de todos los hispanohablantes sale reforzada por los diferentes usos en cada país (siempre que se entiendan ambos).
> 
> Pero jamás aceptaré que "quitar una foto" con el sentido de hacer, tomar o sacar una fotografía sea correcto. No lo es, y nunca lo será. Y es un grave error que empobrece nuestra lengua.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En fin, como gustos hay colores... y opiniones.


----------



## jmx

laczara said:


> Lo siento pero debo reafirmarme punto por punto en lo dicho.
> 
> Un idioma no es de nadie, ni mucho menos de parte de los que lo usan, ni aunque sea una nación entera la que lo hace. ...


Perdona pero este discurso es típico del forero novato que viene directamente con el lavado de cerebro de la escuela. En vez de rebatir tus "razonamientos", te pido que leas este hilo :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=215055


----------



## Near

N México c di-c dijist xk dijists s lok aki llaman nako una palabra despectiva ks usada para dmostrar falta d wen gusto i edukción, allora rspctO ala corrección n tals xpresions m par-c k si s usada i comunika algo(osea l` rcptor ntiend l`mnsaj) s totalmnt valida x ejmplo la manera komo skrivi est post k x c-guro l` pondra l`s p-los D punta a muxos XD

TRADUCCIÓN: ))))))))))))

 En México se dice dijiste por que dijistes es lo que aquí llaman naco, una palabra despectiva que es usada para demostrar falta de buen gusto y educación, entonces respecto a la corrección en tales expresiones me parece que si es usada y comunica algo (ósea el receptor entiende el mensaje) es totalmente valida por ejemplo la manera en que escribí este post que por seguro le pondrá los pelos de punta a muchos XD



en pocas palabras solo si el receptor y el emisor entienden el mensaje será valido el vocablo en mi opinion)))))))))))))))


----------



## chorobisco

Yo vivia un a~o en Venezuela y trabaje en una universidad. Es muy comun oir decir 'dijistes' o 'fuistes' por ejemplo, pero eso no quiere decir que es una forma aceptada de hablar. En Venezuela, tanto como en otras partes donde 'fuistes' se escucha me imagino, se utiliza pero de todas maneras es una forma vulgar. Creo que las profesores en la universidad no la empleaban, y se a la profesora con quien compartia la oficina le molestaba bastante.

En Ingles tambien hay formas gramaticales erroneas las cuales se utilizan bastante. El hecho de que muchas personas comiten estos errores no quiere decir que no debemos corregirlos.


----------



## chorobisco

Chalon said:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo "habían dos coches"? :S


 
Fijate en que aqui, 'habia' (sin la 'n') es la forma impersonal del verbo 'haber'. En el presente se dice 'hay'. Esto no cambia por el numero de sujetos de la oracion.

Por ejemplo:

Se dice 'hay 3 restaurantes en esta calle', y no 'han 3 restaurantes en esta calle'.

Por ser el imperfecto de 'hay', en el contexto que has indicado, 'habia' no se puede conjugar 'habian'.

Espero que eso te ayude.


----------



## jazyk

> Puede ser una forma arcaica; pero también puede ser un "error" que cometemos mucho los gallegos al hablar en español, puesto que esta forma verbal en gallego si termina en -s, en gallego diríamos "que dixestes" por lo tanto al hablar en español solemos decir "que dijistes" ... es más por la costumbre de hablar el gallego que por el desconocimiento de como se dice en español. Este error es típico entre los gallego-hablantes, al igual que el uso incorrecto de las formas compuestas de los verbos al hablar español, puesto que en gallego no existen las formas compuestas.


Entonces el gallego no es semejante en este aspecto al portugués. En portugués, como en español, no se usa la s en ese tiempo del pasado del que estamos discutiendo. ¿Qué dijiste? (español) = Que dixestes? (gallego) = Que disseste? (portugués). La forma dissestes existe en portugués, pero es propia de vós (vosotros).

Jazyk


----------



## Chalon

chorobisco said:


> Fijate en que aqui, 'habia' (sin la 'n') es la forma impersonal del verbo 'haber'. En el presente se dice 'hay'. Esto no cambia por el numero de sujetos de la oracion.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Se dice 'hay 3 restaurantes en esta calle', y no 'han 3 restaurantes en esta calle'.
> 
> Por ser el imperfecto de 'hay', en el contexto que has indicado, 'habia' no se puede conjugar 'habian'.
> 
> Espero que eso te ayude.



Gracias


----------



## laczara

Argónida said:


> En fin, como gustos hay colores... y opiniones.


 
Me temo que no, la cuestión es precisamente que no es cuestión de opiniones sino de reglas formales a seguir para entendernos, y quien LAS FIJA (guste o no) es la RAE.

No obstante, debo darte las gracias por tu respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## rhoeng

En Argentina lo usan mucho, es una forma dialectal, pero no todos en la Argentina lo dicen así, son únicamente los que viven en Capital Federal (Ahora Ciudad Autónoma de Bs As), pero tampoco todos los  que vien ahí lo usan, depende mucho del barrio o partido de dónde provengan. Yo soy de una provincia al norte de la Argentina, y jamás utilizaron esa conjugación, pero cuando escuchamos hablar a los que sí lo hacen, los entendemos. No me parece que sea incorrecto, simplemente van mutando el dialecto, como todo el mundo lo hace, o no?


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## heidita

Chalon said:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo "habían dos coches"? :S


 
Haber es impersonal y no tiene plural. 

Hay dos coches: había dos coches.

Lo cierto es que dijistes es tan enraizado en el lenguaje, incluso en Madrid, que en mi aprendizaje del español le dije a mi profesora: "Oiga, hay un error en este libro, pone _dijiste_, y debe ser _dijistes_. ¡Todo el mundo lo dice así!" 

La profesora casi se muere de la risa.


----------



## Soy Yo

El "haber" impersonal no tiene plural...pero "haber" a veces es auxiliar (y personal) y sí tiene plural y se conjuga igual que cualquier otro vebo.


----------



## DARNON

para que sepas ''jmartins'' la palabra (dijistes) no se usa en venezuela eso es un insulto para mi por que yo soy venezolano y la palabra (dijistes) esta mal dicha


----------



## jmacc2

i first heard "dijistes" being in my first trip to mexico city, 1970. that 'form' is an intentional, 'witty' or 'hip' take off on the traditional 'dijiste.' it was being used exclusively by  middle and upper class teenagers amongist themselves or at home with their families. it was not being repeated by the parents.
i rarely, IF EVER (maybe never!) hear it being used in california or i n the rest of the  u.s. by native speakers from anywhere else. hay que tener en cuenta de hay muy pocos capitalinos en estas partes, lo cual me hace suponer que a lo mejor es un modo de hablar que pertenece por la mayor parte a  los jovenes Mexico, D.F.
i am still in contact with a very good friend from D.F. from that era. i will ask her if she still uses it or has she let it pass to her children. my guess is she will use it at home, but never in public now at her age.


----------



## jmacc2

se debe usar "hay' exclusivamente en la forma impersonal de haber. entre los ejemplo que acabo de ver aqui..habia dos coches...correcto. habian dos coches...incorrecto. en este sentido 'hay' no se conjuega nunca. 
tiene toda razon "heidita" en su repuesta.


----------



## Lo que tu digas

I thought the people that say "dijistes" continue the the practice of adding an "s" to all the verb conjugations in the second person preterite: cenastes, abristes, ocupastes etc. They reason that the second person indicative ends in "s" eres, llamas, hablas etc. so the preterite also ends in "s" because they are using the tú form. I hear this *every day*. For what it's worth these are usually the same people that would say "Espero que no haiga problemas" or "Subale para arriba". The funny thing is that I've never heard "Bajale para abajo" Not yet, at least.


----------



## susantash

Well, I've heard myself saying "dijistes" or something along those lines and I'm definititely not the type of person who would say "haiga". Not that there is anything "wrong" (simply non standard) with it, but that is characteristic of people from the countryside (at least in Uruguay).
With respect to "dijistes" as a form of analogy with "eres", "piensas", "tienes", "dices", I think that precisely because it is an analogy, it deserves more respect. After all, many linguistic features considered perfectly correct today, were not so, say, 500 years ago and they arised precisely as an analogy to other forms and were therefore frowned upon.
My point is that "dijistes" is an example of how languages are born and evolve, so if you're criticising its existance you're criticising the escence of language itself. Language IS, by definition, CHANGE.


----------



## jmx

susantash said:


> With respect to "dijistes" as a form of analogy with "eres", "piensas", "tienes", "dices", I think that precisely because it is an analogy, it deserves more respect. After all, many linguistic features considered perfectly correct today, were not so, say, 500 years ago and they arised precisely as an analogy to other forms and were therefore frowned upon.
> My point is that "dijistes" is an example of how languages are born and evolve, so if you're criticising its existance you're criticising the escence of language itself. Language IS, by definition, CHANGE.


I strongly agree with you in your general idea, but there is a trap with '-istes': How do we know that it is the _new_ form, and not the _old_ one? I have a growing suspicion that the '-istes' form was at some point in history the only one in Spanish, and that the '-iste' form was introduced later, in the _relatinisation_ process somewhere around the Renaissance. If that is true, we have "change from above", not "from below".


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

"-a/istes" was the correct second person preterite for the pronoun "vos". However, it is not used in this way anymore and is considered an error. Any educated Spanish speaker will tell you either that it is wrong or it is used by the lower-class.

Lo que tú digas: Sube pa'rriba and Baja pa'bajo aren't wrong, just redundant. They are very commonly used (I mostly hear it from Caribeños) and pretty funny.


----------



## arann

'dijistes' es un vulgarismo suele aparecer en determinadas zonas geográficas


----------



## Fer BA

laczara said:


> Me temo que no, la cuestión es precisamente que no es cuestión de opiniones sino de reglas formales a seguir para entendernos, y quien LAS FIJA (guste o no) es la RAE.


 
Creo que confundís la RAE con el Santo Oficio de la Inquisición...

*Presentación del Diccionario de la RAE* (el* resaltado* es mío)

_*Las lenguas cambian de continuo*, y lo hacen de modo especial en su componente léxico. Por ello los diccionarios nunca están terminados: son una *obra viva que se esfuerza en reflejar la evolución registrando nuevas formas y atendiendo a las mutaciones de significado*._

_Especial cuidado ha de poner en ello el Diccionario académico al que se *otorga *un valor normativo en todo el mundo de habla española. _

Te ruego que antes de seguir citando a la RAE como si su diccionario fuese hecho _ex cathedra_, leás al menos los tres primeros párrafos y te evités la vergüenza de citarlo _incorrectamente_.

Para agregar al tema de dijiste/dijistes:

En lo que hoy es la Argentina la forma usada fue durante mucho tiempo _vos dijisteis. _En BA se perdió primero la _i (dijistes) _y finalmente la _s (_por asimilación de las formas verbales de la segunda persona singular peninsular, _tú_). En otros lugares de la Argentina se perdió la _e_ y se mantuvo la _i_ (_dijistis_, como _querís_ en vez de _querés_ y tantos otros). En otros lugares de Latinoamerica (en amplias zonas de Bolivia, por ejemplo) *jamás* se perdió la _s. _

Si _dijistes _no es correcto, entonces _sos_, en lugar de _eres_ o de _sois_ lo es menos. Seamos consistentes. Las fomas verbales son variadas y no hacen a la estructura de la lengua ni a su inteligibilidad.


----------



## Magmod

Fer BA said:


> Las fomas *verbales* son variadas y no hacen a la estructura de la lengua ni a su inteligibilidad.


  Entonces ¿estás hablando sobre la lenguaje coloquial y no de la escrita?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Este tema ya se ha discutido aquí una docena de veces. 

MI resumen:


"Dijistes" es la forma histórica para la segunda persona del singular "vos" y continúa en uso en muchos estratos sociales de países voseantes. El que quiera revisar la consistencia de la conjugación  puede analizar vos/vosotros so*i*s <> vos sos y vos/vosotros fuiste*i*s <> vos fuistes [Las formas "sois" y "fuisteis" son tan extranjeras a mi habla que las confirmé utilizando el DRAE pese a mi certeza. Quienes no usan el "vos" deberían ejercer igual prudencia y consultar las obras necesarias]
Pese a ser una conjugación de voseo extendida, no forma parte de los cánones de conjugación actual. Eso no significa que no debe utilizarse; simplemente no debe ofrecerse como modelo de conjugación en reemplazo del prescripto por el canon.
Haciendo por motivos prácticos una simplificación, existen regiones donde el voseo, incluyendo esta conjugación, se considera  coloquial y se evita en general en los contextos formales, y otras regiones que consideran el voseo en el presente del indicativo y en el imperativo como apropiados y por eso están incluidos en los cánones de conjugación. Esto último implica que las otras formas de voseo comunes (dijistes y digás) son consideradas menores y es común que se aconseje evitarlas.
Como consecuencia existen muchos episodios de valoración negativa respecto a hablantes que utilizan estas formas, incluso entre hablantes de diferentes regiones que utilizan diferentes variaciones del voseo.
Con completa independencia de los puntos 1 a 4, en las regiones no voseantes el paso del "vos" al "tú" contuvo la semilla de cierta confusión ya que el "tú" se utilizaba en las sociedades estamentales para dirigirse a los inferiores sociales y la conjugación del voseo en el pretérito simple es consistente con la conjugación de tuteo para los demás tiempos (dejas, dejabas, dejaras, dejases, dejarías y dejarás, entonces ¿por qué no "dejastes" en vez de "dejaste"?). La confusión estuvo presente durante cierto tiempo y se registra incluso es tiempos no tan lejanos y en autores de prestigio 





> "Y tú feliz, que hallastes en la muerte
> sombra a que descansar en tu camino,
> cuando llegabas mísera a perderte,
> y era llorar tu único destino"
> José de Espronceda
> "El diablo mundo"
> 1840



En los países tuteantes formas como "dijistes" terminaron siendo patrimonio de los sectores de menor educación, generalmente rurales, de allí que ese uso se lo asocie con "habla cateta" y que los hablantes hayan sido condicionados a reaccionar contra ello. Así, si bien resulta práctico promover la existencia de un sólo modelo para un determinado uso, pero el modo generalmente ha sido "extirpar" el uso no deseado por medio de valoraciones agresivas.
En los países donde el voseo y el tuteo conviven se utiliza lo que dije en el punto anterior para denostar a los hablantes voseantes, ya sea porque se los considera de un estrato social inferior dentro de la misma geografía o porque el uso corresponde a provincias voseantes y los provincianos tuteantes lo aprovechan en el contexto de sus enemistades o enconos internos.
Esta es mi opinión, alimentada por todo lo que han compartido y lo que me han enseñado mis compañeros foreros, a quienes agradezco, en especial a Luceni en lo que refiere a este tema.

Por mi parte, digo "vos dijiste", a veces se me escapa un "dijistes" por diferentes motivos y no lo considero equiparable a que se me escapen otras cosas. Y por supuesto, en ciertas situaciones, en mi país y en otros ciertos países, me daré vuelta y diré ex profeso "¿¡Qué dijistes!?" en ese caso por saber hablar y no por no saberlo.


----------



## Fer BA

Magmod said:


> Entonces ¿estás hablando sobre la lenguaje coloquial y no de la escrita?


 
Magmod:

Creo que la respuesta de Alec es más que suficiente. Y, aparte, creo que se te mezclan los registros de los usos peninsular y americano de _dijistes._


----------



## tanman15

Bueno, yo creo que es error decir "dijistes," como que es error en Ingles decir "me either" (yo tampoco) (deberia ser "me neither").

Me molesta un poco escuchar "-istes" o "-astes" por que suena como "-isteis" o "-asteis" como la forma vosotros y me confunde un poco. 

Gracias!


----------



## ardian_51

En México cuando dices dijistes, estas demostrando que no aprendiste a hablar bien en la escuela, Es como una marca de que poca educación formal.


----------



## duvija

jmartins said:


> Ya estamos. Tu chino es incorrecto porque no eres ni nativo de ese idioma, ni tampoco un niño pequeño. Parece mentira que haya que repetir esto.
> Según los testimonios en estos foros que recuerdo ahora mismo, el "dijistes" se usa como mínimo en : Aragón, Zamora, Badajoz, Argentina, Venezuela y México. De hecho todavía nadie ha dicho "en mi región nadie dice eso nunca". Muy _regional_, por tanto, no es...


 

Bueno, si caben en una lista corta, son regionalismos. Más de una región geográfica, por supuesto, pero regionalismos al fin.
Ah, y agregá Uruguay a los países donde se oye 'dijistes', más y más cada año (y me sorprendo cada año porque me agarra desprevenida). Viene arrasando. Y no estoy hablando de gente de clase baja/ingresos bajos, sino de universitarios/académicos/médicos/abogados, que antes no lo usaban.


----------



## Fer BA

Me sumo a la lista que menciona Duvi, pero en BA, y de pleno derecho, porque antes -cuando era joven e inexperto- no la usaba y ahora la uso siempre, y por lo de universitarios, profesionales, etc.

Entiendo que *en el paradigma tuteante es un error* utilizarla, del mismo modo entiendo que *es un error no utilizarla en el paradigma voseante *(diría que tu dijiste y vos dijistes son las formas correctas, pero ahí la tienen difícil en Uruguay con el tuteo pronominal y el voseo verbal).


----------



## inib

jmartins said:


> Ya estamos.
> Según los testimonios en estos foros que recuerdo ahora mismo, el "dijistes" se usa como mínimo en : Aragón, Zamora, Badajoz, Argentina, Venezuela y México. De hecho todavía nadie ha dicho "en mi región nadie dice eso nunca". Muy _regional_, por tanto, no es...


También se emplea con frecuencia "dijistes" (o cualquier otro verbo...hablastes, llegastes) en La Rioja, España.
Yo me apunto al grupo que considera que esto es INCORRECTO, sin más. ¡Ya siento ser tan radical!


----------



## Fer BA

Inib:

Nadie cuestiona que esto sea incorrecto en España o en México. ¿Podrías dar tu opinión respecto al Río de la Plata o El Salvador, donde las formas voseantes priman sobre las tuteantes?


----------



## duvija

¡Eh, gente, no se radicalicen! Ya vimos las razones históricas por las que se puede usar o no esa 's' final. Por ahora, la academia considera error usarla. 
Posiblemente se acepta más en el idioma hablado que en el escrito (como tantísimas otras cosas), pero más vale no mandar a publicar un trabajo con eso, porque el editor lo va a corregir (me corrigieron hasta ejemplos que usé para demostrar de qué estaba hablando pero no pasó nada que una buena puteada no haya podido hacerlos entrar en razón).

No sé, yo no lo puedo usar ni hablando, porque 'no me sale'. Eso es independiente de la teoría. Yo soy el producto de una época donde se enseñaba que eso era un horror. No sé qué pasa en la educación primaria ahora. Me gustaría saber si en las escuelas se enseña el 'vos' y si hay opiniones acerca de 'dijistes'. 

Saludos


----------



## inib

Fer BA said:


> Inib:
> 
> Nadie cuestiona que esto sea incorrecto en España o en México. ¿Podrías dar tu opinión respecto al Río de la Plata o El Salvador, donde las formas voseantes priman sobre las tuteantes?


FerBa:
Por supuesto que no puedo y no quisiera dar ninguna opinión respecto a las zonas voseantes porque las desconozco por completo. Cuando di mi opinión "radical" no me habían llegado todavía (aunque figuran antes que el mío) varios posts precisamente de gente conocedora del habla de estas zonas. O quizá me había saltado unas páginas. Así que sigo el consejo de Duvija, me "desradicalizo", y pido perdón.


----------



## jmx

Fer BA said:


> Nadie cuestiona que esto sea incorrecto en España o en México.


¿Cómo que no? ¡Yo lo cuestiono!


----------



## inib

¿Se estan uniendo hilos antiguos con recientes por tratar del mismo tema, o es que mi correo anda loco? Contesto a un comentario que me acaba de llegar, y luego al mirarlo, me encuentro con que el comentario anterior era de hace 3 años, y por supuesto, ha sido más que respondido, y yo quedo como una pedante haciendo ver que soy la única a la que se le ha ocurrido una determinada respuesta. Me ha pasado ya en 3 hilos diferentes. Si soy yo, en lugar de mi correo, la que me estoy volviendo tonta, pido disculpas y paciencia a todos, pero espero seguir charlando con vosotros!


----------



## Fer BA

jmartins said:


> ¿Cómo que no? ¡Yo lo cuestiono!


 

J:

Perdoná, no era mi intención que esto se tomara en forma literal, quise decir que *yo* no me meto a cuestionar el uso, ni el canon en España o en México. Sólo hablo del Río de la Plata.

Leí el hilo que pasaste*s*, me interesó mucho y comparto alguna de tus opiniones, así como otras no. Creo que mi comprensión de lo que es "correcto" es diferente a la tuya -no es la primera vez que veo que alguien de España toma como un ataque personal una descripción respecto a la incorrección gramatical de una frase, entiendo que esto tiene que ver con esa historia de la *R*AE de lo culto y lo vulgar, que si bien por aquí existe, está mucho más atenuada, y para que nos entendamos, yo me peleo constantemente con esa ideología que considero abominable-.

Bueno, escucho tus argumentos.


----------



## jmx

Fer BA said:


> Perdoná, no era mi intención que esto se tomara en forma literal, quise decir que *yo* no me meto a cuestionar el uso, ni el canon en España o en México. Sólo hablo del Río de la Plata.


Tranquilo, no me lo he tomado para nada como algo personal, la verdad es que me faltó añadir un emoticón, como este: 



Fer BA said:


> Bueno, escucho tus argumentos.


No sé si me esás invitando a explicarme, pero cualquier cosa que diga será borrada como "no responde a la pregunta original", así que me evito el despilfarro de tiempo. Si has leído mi opinión en otros hilos, ya la conoces, y no ha cambiado ni un milímetro.


----------

